# Making of the Pirates of the Caribbean track from scratch



## ranaprathap (Jul 10, 2017)

Libraries used
Strings: Metropolis Ark 1, Cinematic Strings 2 
Brass: Metropolis Ark 1
Choir: Metropolis Ark 1
Percussion: Heavyocity Damage, Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion, 8Dio Epic Toms Ensemble, 8Dio Epic Dhol Ensemble
DAW: FL Studio 12


----------

